# Interesting rain effect used on "Britain's Got Talent"



## thebikingtechie (May 30, 2008)

I'm not much of a TV person but I just saw this video of Britain's Got Talent on you tube, they've got rows of lights under the floor, and at one point during the dance it literally starts raining on this one platform, the lighting effects with it are awesome. 

I know that the majority of us could never do this in our work, but it's an interesting thing to see.

His story is interesting, but if you just want to see the dance you can skip to 1:10

YouTube - Britain's Got Talent George Sampson Semi Final Breakin Break


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2008)

*re: Interesting rain effect used on "Britain's Got Talent"*

Rain Effects can be fun. This one spells out words, fast-forward to 3:00. Notice the outstanding followspot work.


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Rain Effects can be fun. This one spells out words, fast-forward to 3:00. Notice the outstanding followspot work.



I should have known you would be working the gig with the young blond girl and water...


----------



## kovacika (May 30, 2008)

I'm sure the rain couldn't have helped that sennheiser mic.....


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> I should have known you would be working the gig with the young blond girl and water...


Alright, those of you who know me well, *stop snickering*!

Come to think of it, I have done another show with a young blond girl and rain.


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2008)

Foy Inverterprises is based in Las Vegas, but if memory serves (and it _was_ seven years ago), all the rigging was done by Branam. They did the rigging for the tour, as well as the additions for the HBO special.


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2008)

I just found the website of the company I was looking for. See this glossary entry: Rain and Water Effects.


----------



## chrispo86 (May 31, 2008)

I saw something like this somewhere on the web about a year ago. Jeep has a waterfall that spells things out and makes designs and whatnot when they go to autoshows.

YouTube - Jeep Waterfall


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2008)

Same company, Pevnick Design. Not especially appropriate for theatre use (maybe in the right musical) but way kewl nonetheless. Notice in the YouTube video the "rain" is primarily down-lit. (Probably SourceFour HID PARs.)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 31, 2008)

Tehe!

And as for the mic, it was probably trash anyway, and she was probably lip sinc-ing. No worries.


----------



## mbandgeek (Jun 1, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Tehe!
> 
> And as for the mic, it was probably trash anyway, and she was probably lip sinc-ing. No worries.



wouldn't you get a muffled sound when the internal pop filter gets saturated with water?


----------



## avkid (Jun 1, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> wouldn't you get a muffled sound when the internal pop filter gets saturated with water?


Unless they used a coated capsule and removed the filter.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know how ATK dealt with the mic and the water, but Taylor Swift was definitely, absolutely, singing live.


----------

